# Irrigation and Drainage Engineering



## محمد الاكرم (12 مارس 2017)

السلام عليكم
كتاب هام جدا
Irrigation and Drainage Engineering








مطلوب تحديث الرابط


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (26 مارس 2017)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كتاب هام جدا
> Irrigation and Drainage Engineering
> 
> ...




بوركت


----------



## eng_m_fatah (15 ديسمبر 2020)

للأسف الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 ديسمبر 2020)

eng_m_fatah قال:


> للأسف الرابط لا يفتح


http://gen.lib.rus.ec/book/index.php?md5=5ED312567C66DD19822F7D2E14AA1EF5


----------

